
Banned from a meeting because of GDPR by the Romanian Ministry of Education - campuscodi
https://twitter.com/AFiscutean/status/1073243007376416769
======
ccnafr
She also has a Facebook post with more info here:
[https://www.facebook.com/andrada.fiscutean/posts/10217766665...](https://www.facebook.com/andrada.fiscutean/posts/10217766665427316)

------
campuscodi
First case here: [https://www.occrp.org/en/40-press-releases/presss-
releases/8...](https://www.occrp.org/en/40-press-releases/presss-
releases/8875-occrp-strongly-objects-to-romania-s-misuse-of-gdpr-to-muzzle-
media)

------
alexgotoi
Romania is probably the only country in EU that is moving back instead of
going forward. The corruption is killing this country and the vast majority of
the people are to weak and greed, so they accept the salary and pension
increases to stay quiet... Too bad, in a world with so much access to
information and especially history, the populism and socialism still thrive in
a country like Romania.

PS: I am from Romania.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _Romania is probably the only country in EU that is moving back_

Poland and Hungary are teetering while Austria, Italy, Germany, Sweden and
France grapple with varieties of fascist and neo-Nazi ascdendancy.

~~~
rsynnott
Also, the UK is about to commit national suicide.

~~~
Tarq0n
That sounds needlessly apocalyptic to me. If the British are lucky their
financial industry will falter a little and the rest of the country will
benefit from a reduction in the Dutch disease that has been plaguing their
economy.

~~~
toyg
Plaguing what? Bar the 2008 crisis, the UK economy has been pretty healthy
since the ‘90s at least. It’s the reason it attracts a high number of economic
migrants from the rest of the EU, it holds a lot of European and global HQs
and so on.

Of course, manufacturing is what it is; but Brexit won’t magically make China
disappear.

------
AdmiralAsshat
What specifically about the 2016/679 directive allows the government to fine a
company or individual for not revealing their source?

~~~
JumpCrisscross
GDPR’s investigation and mediation sections were broadly written. Whenever I
brought this up, it was thrown down with variants of “you’re American;
European governments can be trusted to be nice.”

~~~
SiempreViernes
This sort of obvious misapplication of law can't be prevented by anything sort
of making entirely pointless laws nobody will bother with.

It _is_ a pretty hollow objection to say that "this law is being misused in
regions where law is applied arbitrarily!".

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _This sort of obvious misapplication of law can 't be prevented_

Sure it can. Complain-and-investigate frameworks are among the more onerous
regulatory designs. America features them in its securities regulations, but
that's because nothing short of a high-calibre solution was working. Other
options include absolute liability, negotiated settlement, reporting &
monitoring, subsidized mediation & arbitration and combinations thereof.

If one really wanted a complain-and-investigate model, a single European
enforcement body would have been superior to letting each of the EU's members
interpret and enforce the regulation to their preferences.

These issues were brought up early, often and loudly. Unfortunately,
opposition to the law was repeatedly conflated with opposition to its aims.

~~~
SiempreViernes
She was physically prevented from _attending a meeting_ where they would
discuss if persons had cheated to get their PhD by invoking GDPR, that is
pants-on-fire misuse. This really has _nothing_ to do with the framework
chosen.

------
blub
Incorrect title. They're forbidding a journalist to join a policy meeting
because of GDPR, which makes zero sense...

What became of their other attempt at abuse? Can't find anything new about it.

~~~
sctb
We've updated the title from the submitted “Romanian government abusing GDPR
(again) to go after journalists” to something closer to the original text.

